# Thanksgiving Greetings



## DWinMadison (Nov 24, 2014)

Families all across America will sit down this week to enjoy a Thanksgiving meal during which time it is customary, in many homes, for each person to name things for which they are thankful.  Often listed are  family, friends, food, homes, jobs and good health.  

This year, as you break bread, regardless of where you live, whether your family be large or small--even just one, I challenge you to consider not only the things for which you are grateful, but to Whom your gratitude is due.  You see, being generically “thankful” is like being generically “in love.”  Both are worthless emotions unless they have a recipient.  

Around our table, my family is mindful of Psalm 105. “Thank the Lord for all the glorious things He does; proclaim them to the nations.  Sing his praises and tell everyone about his miracles.  Glory in the Lord; O worshipers of God, Rejoice!”  

We also are challenged, at this time, to remember those who are less fortunate than ourselves, for no matter the trials we face, surely none of us has to look far to find others living with greater challenges.  

Be blessed, my friends.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 24, 2014)

Well said!


----------



## Susie (Nov 24, 2014)

Amen!  And Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 24, 2014)

Very well stated.  Happy Thanksgiving to all of you wonderful people here.  Hope you have a blessed holiday.  I know I have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 24, 2014)

As the others have said, well stated! Happy Thanksgiving to all.


 IrishLass


----------



## Jstar (Nov 25, 2014)

I love Psalm 105 

Very well said DW. 

I hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving, and may the Lord bless you all


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 25, 2014)

Well said! That's exactly I've been preaching to my children, not just during Thanksgiving time but whenever I can!

Happy Thanksgiving to you DWin and SMF friends !


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 25, 2014)

A safe and Blessed holiday to all. I'm especially thankful to Austin and the mods who volunteer their time and share their knowledge so willingly. I can't count my Blessings enough for everything that I continue to learn here as my soaping journey continues.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 25, 2014)

A great psalm and a great sentiment. 

Happy thanks giving to all of the American dwelling members.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 25, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! If you're in a country that doesn't celebrate it, you really should consider importing it. It's one of the best holidays as it extracts what's wonderful about most holidays... Food, Family & Friends. There are no religious overtones (unless you want them) which works out great for mixed faith households. Parades. Pie. Did I mention pie?


----------



## Consuela (Nov 25, 2014)

Our thanksgiving was a while ago, hubby and I hosted the family this year it was a kind of housewarming too.  (15 people)

It was great to see everyone and sit down and enjoy each others company though neither of us sat much. 

I wish you all a happy thanksgiving and enjoy the pies !!


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 25, 2014)

I found the proclamation that set the precedent for our national holiday of Thanksgiving, issued by Abraham Lincoln in 1863 at the height of the US Civil War:   http://www.abrahamlincolnonline.org/lincoln/speeches/thanks.htm


 IrishLass


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's wishing everyone a great Thanksgiving. And for those on the board that don't celebrate the holiday, here's hoping you have a great day anyways.


----------



## Jstar (Nov 25, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! If you're in a country that doesn't celebrate it, you really should consider importing it. It's one of the best holidays as it extracts what's wonderful about most holidays... Food, Family & Friends. There are no religious overtones (unless you want them) which works out great for mixed faith households. Parades. Pie. Did I mention pie?



Ohh yea...the pie..and the turkey, and the stuffing, and the gravy....more pie...it's also the only time of year everyone can stuff themselves silly and everyone else totally understands 

I will not be soaping..I will be doin' good to roll back to the refrigerator.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 25, 2014)

I do love me some pie.


----------



## Jstar (Nov 25, 2014)

Speaking of pie..I just realized I have to make 4 tomorrow :shock:

All from scratch mind you..including the crust. Banana Cream...I have to make 4 because if I dont I wont get any..this bunch over here goes crazy for them.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 25, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Speaking of pie..I just realized I have to make 4 tomorrow :shock:
> 
> All from scratch mind you..including the crust. Banana Cream...I have to make 4 because if I dont I wont get any..this bunch over here goes crazy for them.



Go ahead and make that five. You can send one to me.


----------



## Jstar (Nov 26, 2014)

Hehe..if I could figure out how to get it made and shipped overnight I just might do that..ya never know tho..Christmas is coming


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 26, 2014)

Mmmmm....banana cream sounds lovely. I'm in charge of making the chocolate cream pie. I have to get that done tomorrow as well as make butternut squash soup and crescent roll dough. Right now I'm in the middle of making my dough for butterflake rolls. The dough is resting at the moment, so I'm taking a forum break.

 IrishLass


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 26, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> I found the proclamation that set the precedent for our national holiday of Thanksgiving, issued by Abraham Lincoln in 1863 at the height of the US Civil War:   http://www.abrahamlincolnonline.org/lincoln/speeches/thanks.htm
> 
> 
> IrishLass



He said it so much more eloquently than I, but same sentiment about the object of our gratitude. Very nice.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 26, 2014)

This evening I'll be joining my family at Orange Beach, AL for the holiday weekend. (Shhh, we're not supposed to tell "snowbirds" that we have beautiful, white beaches.) Anyway, it's a beautiful Condo overlooking the Gulf of Mexico. The weather is cool this time of year but not cold and the skies will be cornflower blue. Here's my dilemma.  There's only so much beach combing and outlet shopping I can stomach, and SEC football only takes up so much time.   I'm tempted to take my soaping stuff along, but I'm afraid my wife will KILL me. Tough call....


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 26, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> This evening I'll be joining my family at Orange Beach, AL for the holiday weekend. (Shhh, we're not supposed to tell "snowbirds" that we have beautiful, white beaches.) Anyway, it's a beautiful Condo overlooking the Gulf of Mexico. The weather is cool this time of year but not cold and the skies will be cornflower blue. Here's my dilemma.  There's only so much beach combing and outlet shopping I can stomach, and SEC football only takes up so much time.   I'm tempted to take my soaping stuff along, but I'm afraid my wife will KILL me. Tough call....



Well I'm admittedly biased, but I'm pretty sure there is no such thing as too much beach combing. If there is nothing left to find, well, you're still on the beach!!!

That said, I usually refrain from telling others how to live their life, but in respect to your taking along your soap stuff, dude, you might be walking on the precipice of wife aggro. hahaha.  

Maybe a good book on soaping?


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 26, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Well I'm admittedly biased, but I'm pretty sure there is no such thing as too much beach combing. If there is nothing left to find, well, you're still on the beach!!!
> 
> That said, I usually refrain from telling others how to live their life, but in respect to your taking along your soap stuff, dude, you might be walking on the precipice of wife aggro. hahaha.
> 
> Maybe a good book on soaping?



Good point. At the very least, the eye rolls would be palpable.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 26, 2014)

I won't pretend to speak for all woman, but...  Heck with it, I'll pretend to speak for all women... make your wife a massage candle and offer a foot rub after she returns from outlet shopping. You can get out of most any trouble you've been up to while she was away.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 26, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> I won't pretend to speak for all woman, but...  Heck with it, I'll pretend to speak for all women... make your wife a massage candle and offer a foot rub after she returns from outlet shopping. You can get out of most any trouble you've been up to while she was away.



"Tricksy." We likes it, Precious."


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 26, 2014)

Ha! I've been with my husband for twenty years - married for 18. Foot rubs go a long way in relationship longevity.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm with snappy....I've been with my husband 17 years and I loves me a good foot rub.   I'm in the process of pre-preparations for tomorrows dinner.  Sweet potatoes ready to go in the oven, potatoes peeled and in salt water till tomorrow, ingredients for stuffing prepped, caramel apple pie made and getting ready to make the pumpkin pies.  I love having almost everything ready to prepare the day before that way I can enjoy the day too.  Will iron the table cloths and set the table tonight. Step-daughters bringing the wine and vodka (don't have a clue on how to cook at 29 and 31). Will miss my parents, daughter and grandchildren this Thanksgiving. Parents with sister in Colorado and daughter in Missouri.   I wouldn't recommend making soap sir.....don't want to make the missus unhappy with you on thanksgiving.  Day to give thanks not tick her off....LOL    Hope you all have a great day with family food and fun.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 26, 2014)

Daryl, you can turn your beach-combing into a soapy event by scavenging around for some good seashells with which to make a silicone embed mold. I grew up by the beach and had built up quite a collection of seashells, as you can probably imagine, and I used somewhere between 30 and 40 of them to make a silicone embed mold last year. It turned out great, and believe it or not, none of the shells was hurt during the process.

 As far as foot-rubs go, yep- as a lass, I can say that they definitely go a long way in a relationship. 

 IrishLass


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 26, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Daryl, you can turn your beach-combing into a soapy event by scavenging around for some good seashells with which to make a silicone embed mold. I grew up by the beach and had built up quite a collection of seashells, as you can probably imagine, and I used somewhere between 30 and 40 of them to make a silicone embed mold last year. It turned out great, and believe it or not, none of the shells was hurt during the process.
> 
> As far as foot-rubs go, yep- as a lass, I can say that they definitely go a long way in a relationship.
> 
> IrishLass



Brilliant idea!


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 27, 2014)

My "no-fuss" thanksgiving view


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 27, 2014)

DWinMadison said:


> My "no-fuss" thanksgiving view



Heaven, I'm in heaven.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 27, 2014)

That really brings back memories. I visited relatives in Sumrall and Slidell a few times every year (including Thanksgiving) growing up - occasionally taking side trips to the beach... Sitting the back of a pick-up, smelling the salt air, waiting for the first sight of the water... are coupled with catfish cook-offs (caught from my uncle's pond), climbing his gigantic fig tree to eat one-handed while the wind rocked us, bottle-feeding his calves, and generally running around like a wild thing.


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 27, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Daryl, you can turn your beach-combing into a soapy event by scavenging around for some good seashells with which to make a silicone embed mold. I grew up by the beach and had built up quite a collection of seashells, as you can probably imagine, and I used somewhere between 30 and 40 of them to make a silicone embed mold last year. It turned out great, and believe it or not, none of the shells was hurt during the process.
> 
> As far as foot-rubs go, yep- as a lass, I can say that they definitely go a long way in a relationship.
> 
> IrishLass



Lassie, Thanks for the suggestion. A bounty this morning.


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 28, 2014)

I had a wonderful family and friends time. ....hope you all too


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 29, 2014)

Woe is me


----------

